# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2015



## Trollegrund (9. Juni 2015)

Kein Thread im Juni??? Kann man Meerforellen nur im Frühjahr fangen? NEIN.....gerade jetzt rauben die Fische im flachen Wasser nach Tobsen und haben im Vergleich zum Frühjahr eine deutlich rundere Figur und schön was auf den Rippen. Bei den letzten 6 Versuchen gab es immerhin 4 massige Fische nach MV Regeln. Heute hatte ich eine kräftige 60er Trulla und 14 Hornhechte die aber alle wieder schwimmen. Alle Fische bissen am späten Nachmittag. Letztes Jahr am 04.06 hatte ich meine bisher größte Forelle mit 80cm. In den letzten Jahren haben wir sogar später zwischen Badegästen und Schwimmern Fische gefangen. Wer es länger am Strand aushält kann auch richtig dicke Dorsche auf den Strand legen. Und einen weiteren Vorteil zur Zeit wo die "Sasion" angeblich zu Ende ist ( die Spots sind schön leer) Also ran ans Wasser und Köder Richtung Horizont. Futter da = Räuber da.....Petri Heil.....


----------



## Schlammtaucher (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2015*

Recht hast du!!

Vorgestern eine 49 in FL-Außenförde. Kein Riese, aber immerhin!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2015*

Petri … wir werden morgen mal angreifen und berichten #6


----------



## Schlammtaucher (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2015*

Ich war in dieser Woche einige Male los in Falshöft, FL-Innen und Außenförde... Keine Meerforellen, aber Hornhechte habe ich immer wieder gefangen...Hatte eigentlich gehofft durch das windige Wetter Erfolg haben zu können aber nix wars.

Nächste Woche mal APenrader Bucht probieren....


----------



## buettnek (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Juni 2015*

war am letzten Samstag von 20 h v -23 h mit
meinem Sohn unterwegs. Gab aber nur Hornis. 
Probiere es aber im Sommer auch weiter. Demnächst auch mal Nachts durch ...


----------

